# Das Argentum-Kolosseum: Vollwertiges Schlachtzugs-Menü oder nur Raid-Snack?



## Elenenedh (7. September 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

Das Thema der Woche:
*In dieser Woche wollen wir von Euch wissen, wie Euch das Kolosseum gefällt.* Eine Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich.


----------



## Yadiz (7. September 2009)

Stellenweise sind die Bosskämpfe ja ganz lustig. Trotzdem ist das Kolosseum überhaupt kein Vergleich zu anderen Raidinstanzen wie Ulduar oder Pre-WotLK BT, MH, Sunwell <3
Mir fehlt der Trash und die Abwechslung. Ich will mehr sehen als nur einen oder zwei Räume.


----------



## Minastirit (7. September 2009)

öde aufgebaut aber der hard mode hat was.
normalmode ist gratis epix für alle .. (ja auch twinks )

trash vermiss ich als hexer aber ;P nix wo man splitter ziehen kann ..


----------



## CrapRocker (7. September 2009)

Mir fehlt die Antwort

"Der normale Modus ist langweilig, der heroische hingegen schon eine schöne Herausforderung"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tost7 (7. September 2009)

Also normalmode ist Freeloot der Sonderklasse, sowohl im 10er als auch 25er.

Hero war ich bisher nur im 10er und muss sagen, das das doch schon ne knackige Angelegenheit ist.

1. Boss HC: Extrem schwer. Hatten mit dem Enrage Timemr zu kämpfen.
2. Boss HC: Easy Mode. Für leuet mit nen bisschen Movement absolut kein Problem, lag bei uns im zweiten try.
3. Boss HC: Momentan kaum machbar. Ham wir bisher egal wie wir es versucht haben keinen weg gefunden. Während wir einen der Champions down hatten lagen 3 von und im Dreck und dann Wipe. Es hat da einfach die Stoffies zerflückt.

Insgesammt sehr gelungen der HC Mode. Wenn auch noch extrem knackig und zäh zu bewälltigen. Für nen durchschnittlichen bis guten Freizeit Raider schon ne herrausvorderung.


----------



## Talagath (7. September 2009)

Die Boss Mechaniken sind nicht schlecht, vor allem wenn man mal keine 4 Stunden in einer Instanz stecken will, bzw an einem Abend mehr als eine Raid- Instanz spielen will.
Trotzdem muss ich sagen das schnell langeweile aufkommt, gerade durch die triste Umgebung und fehlende Abwechslung. 

Ausserdem fehlt mir ein wenig die Logik in der Story die hinter dem ganzen steckt... ich meine natürlich ist es Klasse nur die besten Kämpfer gegen Arthas ziehen zu lassen, aber die anderen dann auch noch in der Arena zerpflücken lassen, anstatt auch wenigstens mitkämpfen zu lassen finde ich logisch sehr wackelig.

Mein Fazit: Das Kolloseum ist eine nette Abwechslung für zwischendurch , aber nicht mehr. Da ist Ulduar um Welten packender, als diese Fließband Bosse:-P


----------



## Schluri (7. September 2009)

Also der auf normal is die inis doch sehr sehr sehr einfach finde ich weil es gibt ja sogar trashgrps die anspruchsvoller sind als manche Bosse da aber der heroische Modus is da doch um einiges schwerer und so machts mehr Spaß.

Aber ein vergleich zu Ulduar oder anderen Instanzen ist das niemals ich find es auch teilweise einfach langweilig weil man nur in dem einem raum warten muss.


----------



## alphanr1 (7. September 2009)

also ich finde die ini net schlecht aber die fraktionschampions naja als krieger tank bleibt nur umspeccen übrig weil sonst keine wut ...  aber wird ja untersucht *anscheinend, hust*
haben 10er auf normal durch und ich finde es gut das hero schön knackig ist sonst kommen wieder alle mit ihrem mimimi zu leicht blaa
finde das auch ne gute idee mit dem tribut run - da kommt einem des gefühl von diremaul oder zul aman wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber finde das kommt alles viel zu schnell weil net mal 60% des realms ulduar gesehen oder geschweige clear haben und cataclysm wurde schon angekündigt... alle reden nur noch von patch 3.3..


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (7. September 2009)

Ich hab mich für die 1 entschieden da diese antwort mir am besten zusagt allerdings finde ich das die fehlenden Trashmobs ein wenig spaß an der inni nehmen weil dadurch die inni zu einem Abschussraid der Bosse wird. Am besten wäre es wenn alle 5 Bosse (eigentlich ja 14 auf 10er) in einer Reihe vor einer Weissen Wand stehen würden damit man gar nichts mehr machen muss ausser pullen und nuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und auch wenn ich den 3. Boss hasse (ich mag keine Arena) finde ich Pdk im großen und ganzen eine gelungene Inni

@ Minastirit: du kannst vor Anubárak splitter von den Käfern ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (7. September 2009)

Antwort zwei.

Es ist ein netter Appetithappen für zwischendurch. Nicht besonders zeitaufwendig und zumindest im normalen Modus schnell abgehakt. Aber halt kein Vergleich zum großartig designten Ulduar.


----------



## Teradas (7. September 2009)

Antwort 5,ich war noch nicht drinne,habe es aber Heute oder Morgen vor.


----------



## DonaldDark (7. September 2009)

Eine ein-raum-raidinstanz ... woohoo, wie aufregend kann das schon sein, wo die bosse aufm fließband reinkommen, und es keinerlei ambiente gibt.
Zugegeben, der hardmode ist recht knackig, kann man glaub ich auch erwarten, aber freut man sich über einen hardmode kill so wie über einen firstkill überhaupt ? Ja tut man mittlerweile, da ein wirkliches freudegefühl auch beim firstkill nicht mehr aufkommt.
Also wers gern ohne lästiges laufen durch eine instanz haben möchte und ohne nerviges "was muß ich hier eigentlich machen" der kommt voll auf seine kosten. Allerdings finde ich das hochfliegen zum argentumplatz unter aller sau, da hätte blizzard ruhig ein portal in dalaran baun können, so daß ich mich gleich hochporten kann, und retour natürlich.


----------



## xaarinaa (7. September 2009)

Der heroische 25man Modus ist das einzige Gute, denn der normale Modus ist so was von langweilig und einfach. 

In 25man heroisch ist endlich mal wieder eine Herausforderung, die bei weitem nicht jeder meistern wird.

Habe den heroic 10man clear, war ziemliech einfach mit ner guten gruppe außer Anub der hats faust dick hinter den ohren.

Im 25heroic ist der erste Boss sehr schwer während der 2te und 3te erstmal einfacher sind. Sind jetzt bei den Val'kyr's welche wieder stark angezogen haben was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht.


----------



## real_nightfang (7. September 2009)

DonaldDark schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich das hochfliegen zum argentumplatz unter aller sau, da hätte blizzard ruhig ein portal in dalaran baun können, so daß ich mich gleich hochporten kann, und retour natürlich.



nach ulduar und den heros fleigst du doch auch also warum ein portal? ausserdem ist es schon näher an dalaran als ulduar also gibts doch eigentlich nix zu beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich war bis jetzt nur random drin mit ner chaos truppe die nichts auf die reihe bekommen hat udn sich nicht einigen konnte wie der 1. boss zu legen ist aber demnächst mal mit der gilde rein guides gelesen dann müsste was zumindest im normal modus gehn ;-)


----------



## EisblockError (7. September 2009)

Ich finds ganz nett gemacht, ausser die Fraktionschampions, die sind Raidknacker, nicht weil sie schwer sind sondern weil ich der einzige bin der in meinem Raid jemals PvP gemacht hat...


----------



## Odur89 (7. September 2009)

Die 25 heroische version find ich ganz nett,
da ich in einer Raidgilde bin die nich ganz so weit ist 
haben wir da schon ganz gut drann zu knacken, aber im Vergleich
zu Ulduar find ichs Langweilig, nicht wegen den Bossen sondern auch von Aussehen her.
Aber ich hoffe auf die Eiskronenzitadelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamrac (8. September 2009)

Insgesamt kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die Bosskämpfe auf dem normalen Modus recht angenehm empfinde. Sie sind nicht zu schwer, aber auch nicht allzu leicht, wie zum Beispiel der nette "PvP-Kampf". Allerdings habe ich beim letzten Boss etwas mehr herausforderung erwartet. Der lag beim ersten Besuch im 2nd Try im Normalmodus. 
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass der heroische Modus für nicht-jeden-Tag-raider (und somit Top T8,5/T9-T9,5) equipte etwas zu heftig gestaltet wurde.
Halte ich aber einerseits auch für richtig, schliesslich gibt es dort keine "Dungeonüblichen" Items. Sprich alles im momentanen Maximal-Item-level, dass sollte schon hert erarbeitet werden.


----------



## Deprave (8. September 2009)

PDK Normal (10 und 25) ist ein schlechter Witz. Hammer ÄPPIX für null Aufwand und einfach kein Anspruch. Damit einfach schonmal versch...
Und für die HC-Variante gilt das gleiche wie für die Ulduar-Hardmodes:

Hardmodes sind kein Content!

Und wenn noch so viele Leute schreien: "Ja, hast du denn Ulduar schon inklusive Algalon und Yogg +0 clear?"
Zugegeben: Nein, hab ich nicht. Ist mir aber auch wayne, da Algalon ein Zusatzboss ist und die Butze für mich in dem Augenblick leer war, als Yoggi das erste Mal umgefallen ist.
Soweit meine Meinung.


----------



## kreedz (8. September 2009)

finde die instanz komisch:

Alle encounter sind weder einfach noch schwer. Man bekommt alle spätestens beim 4ten try selbst mit ungeübter Gruppe hin. Die Bossmechaniken gefallen mir gut und bieten Abwechslung.. mein lieblings boss bis jetzt sind die Valkyren.. das mit den Kugeln macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

einzige ausnahme was den spielspaß angeht sind die fraktionschampions.. der kampf ist derbe nerfraubend und hat nichtmehr viel mit pve zu tun. Man schafft den kampf zwar.. aber ein richtiger encounter ist er nicht.. ein langweiliger , ewig lang hingezogener kampf bei dem nur der anfang über wipe oder loot entscheidet und dabei nur an pvp erinnert... also ich find den kann man weglassen oder anders gestalten.



Pdk ist nur ein kleine aus dem Ärmel geschüttelte Instanz die uns hoffentlich nur hinhalten soll bis wir in die Zitadelle können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das design ist bis zu Anub arrak langweilig, bietet dann aber abwechslung. Die Bossfights und die Mechanik gefallen mir aber sehr gut.. bis auf die erwähnten champions. Der heroicmode ist richtig richtig knackig und für meine gilde im moment noch nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## Psychonightelf (8. September 2009)

DonaldDark schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings finde ich das hochfliegen zum argentumplatz unter aller sau, da hätte blizzard ruhig ein portal in dalaran baun können, so daß ich mich gleich hochporten kann, und retour natürlich.



Blizzard hat da was gemacht! Mach paar Dailys und geh paar mal PDC, bekommst dann für 50 Siegel des Champion einen Wappenrock mit 30min CD und einem Port zum Argentumturniersplatz! Hat jeder Twink von mir, ist einfach ein MUST HAVE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Auch wenn ich zugebe das der Wappenrock öde aussieht! Würde lieber den Gildenwappenrock tragen, aber das umziehen ist mir zu nervig!


----------



## zwersch (8. September 2009)

der witzigste Boss ist eh der Eisheuler, wenn der gegen die Wand knallt muss ich jedesmal lachen !!!

mfg zwersch


----------



## gublfaxx (8. September 2009)

antwort 4, auch auf die gefahr hin hier mit faulen eiern beworfen zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir ists einfach zu klein. hoffe daher auf die eiskronenzitadelle, auf dass zumindest ansatzweise das alte raidflair wieder aufkommen möge!

immerhin gibt es zur zeit mit ulduar nur eine einzige ernstzunehmende 25er (die meinen persönlichen geschmack allerdings leider so ganicht trifft, das titanen-, eisenzwerg- und technikgedönse nervt). für ein addon ist das bisher sehr sehr mager. vergleicht das mal mit BC..

naxx zähle ich hier einfach mal als schlechten scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, der trend geht wohl in richtung instantbossen (malygos, sartharion, 1k winter), diese anderen ominösen portale unter dem wyrmruhtempel werden wohl ähnliches bereithalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die hoffnung ruht auf der eiskrone, ganz klar.


----------



## Ashkarov (8. September 2009)

Also bis auf die Faction Champs is das ganze echt langweilig und öde... Zumindest im non hero... Hero allerdings is endlich mal wieder was, wo man sich langsam hocharbeiten muss. Wo man über jedes Prozent, was man nem boss mehr abzieht, froh ist^^

Zumindest is des auf meinem (definitiv ncht grade erstklassigen) Server so...


----------



## Rodar (8. September 2009)

also die fraktionschampions sind mal derbe zum kotzen ...
wir haben die bisher im normalmodus (10er) nur einmal gelegt, im 25ger leider noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir werden immer zerhäckselt egal was wir machen, und nachdem der 1. down is (healdudu) sind wir au am ende ;-)

Die andern Bosse zuvor sind freeloot, aber wir sind halt reine PVE Spieler und tun uns mit so nem dreckig PVP Müll einfach verdammt schwer ...
Ich hoffe das wird noch überarbeitet, weil was sucht bitte PVP in ner PVE Raidinstanz ?? PVPler müssen au keine Raidinis machen um an PVP Zeug zu kommen -> Unlogisch einfach!


----------



## René93 (8. September 2009)

Ich finde das Kolosseum als abwechslung: Kein Trash, sondern einfach nur Bosse. Aber ich hoffe nicht dass es in der Eiskronenzitadelle so ist. Da sollte man gegen Epische Mengen voon Ghulen, Skeletten Akolyten etc. Kämpfen, was zeigen soll wie mächtig die Geissel ist.


----------



## Smitti (8. September 2009)

Ich finde die Kämpfe im Kolloseum sterbenslangweilig. Die Hardmodes sind zwar wirklich knackig, das kann man nicht absprechen, aber interessanter werden die Kämpfe dadurch auch nicht. Obwohl man auch sagen muss, dass die Hardmodes mit 99%iger Sicherheit in naher Zukunft auch wieder in Grund und Boden generft werden, so wie es bisher immer war.

Der Loot im Normalmodus ist zudem im Vergleich zum Ulduar-Hardmode vollkommen übertrieben. Blizzard möchte immer, dass die Leutchen in viele Instanzen rennen. Jetzt haben sie es geschafft, dass viele erst gar nicht mehr nach Ulduar gehen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich, wer immer diese tollen Ideen bei Blizzard hat.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (8. September 2009)

Für mich ist das Kolosseum keine wirkliche Raidinstanz.... ich finde es zwar schön, doch mit so wenigen Bossen fühlt man sich wie in einer 5 Mann Instanz.
Dazu tragen natürlich auch die 2 "Räume" bei. Aber als kleine Abwechslung zu Ulduar finde ich es ganz nett.


----------



## Bas18 (8. September 2009)

Shadowcreeper schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Kolosseum keine wirkliche Raidinstanz.... ich finde es zwar schön, doch mit so wenigen Bossen fühlt man sich wie in einer 5 Mann Instanz.
> Dazu tragen natürlich auch die 2 "Räume" bei. Aber als kleine Abwechslung zu Ulduar finde ich es ganz nett.




Muss dir rechtgeben!!!
Es ist einfach langweilig geworden, macht kein spaß mehr die Instanzen ist einfach nur dummes reinlaufen, Boss kommt Boss töten , nächster Boss kommt und wieder töten usw.

Finde man sollte mal etwas mehr wie Classic MC zeiten gehen große ini viel trash damit man auch mal Kämpfen muss und zeigen muss was mann kann!! 

Die inis sind einfach nicht mehr das was sie früher mal waren. Mir gefällt eigentlich keine Instanz in WOTLK ( 5er /10er /25er/).
Ok Naxx ist ok und ulduar auch aber sonst alles mist : / 

Gruß Bas


----------



## Gwyn_ (8. September 2009)

Normal: Nette Taktiken, zu leicht ->> freeloot, einzig der arena-kampf tricky, warum nochmal Anubarak und warum nochmal so leicht? 

Hero: Schön schwer, wenig Chancen für Hobby-Gamer

Schade finde ich, dass der trash ganz weg bleibt, so braucht man sich die bosse ned mal mehr erarbeiten und hat sie genau vor der Nase.


----------



## Gwen (8. September 2009)

Ich finde es ist eine schöne Ergänzung - aber keine wirkliche Raid-Instanz.
Erinnert mich (ohne Mobs) ein wenig an Maggi - oder die alten Weltbosse:
Viele Leute auf engem Raum schlagen sich mit einem großen Boss herum 
(das ist nicht negativ gemeint).

Die Champions sind allerdings echt harter Tobak im 25er - was aber stark
mit der Zusammensetzung der Gegner und des eigenen Raids zusammenhängt.
Diese Woche werden definitiv mehr Unterbrecher mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

Einersits is es nice, ohne Trash, ohne Laufwege ...

Andererseits wirkts irgenwie einfallslos und öde ...

Naja wayne, solange das Itemlevel stimmt *roflol omg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der PvP-Boss is ja mal der Knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Livak (8. September 2009)

Für Hexer sehr nervend dass man kaum seelensplitter ziehen kann dafür gibts aber die Trainingspuppen draußen auf dem Tunierplatz die dann herhalten müssen.
Normaler Modus extrem einfach da die Zwillinge im First-Try lagen und gerade mal die Hälfte des Schlachtzugs die Taktik kannte....
Heroic Modus ist da schon doppelt so schwer die Bosse spawnen anch einer bestimmten Zeit und so kann es vorkommen dass der erste Boss noch steht während die Würmer schon reinkommen (Rede vom 25er), da dort sehr viel Schaden aufkommen muss und danach noch die übrig gebliebenen Viecher weggekillt werden müssen.
Sehr viel interesanter und schwieriger als diese anderen Freeloot-Instanzen.
Fazit: Nur wirkliche Profis werden in Zukunft mit Heroic Equip rumlaufen alle anderen können die größten Noobs oder auch gute Spieler sein egal was sie für schlechteres Equip als Heroic tragen.
Mein Tipp: Schaut auf die Achievments der Spieler, daran erkennt man wenigstens ob dem Spieler das Spiel wichtig ist und wie sehr er sich darin anstrengt denn nur so kann man qualitativ hochwertige Spieler erkennen. 
Das Gear sagt leider nichts mehr aus.....


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (8. September 2009)

Livak schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Schaut auf die Achievments der Spieler, daran erkennt man wenigstens ob dem Spieler das Spiel wichtig ist und wie sehr er sich darin anstrengt denn nur so kann man qualitativ hochwertige Spieler erkennen.


Aha und wenn jemand keinen Wert auf die ganzen (teilweise bescheuerten) Erfolge legt oder die Gilde nicht erfolgsgeil ist? Ist er dadurch ein schlechterer Spieler? Nene, so kannst Du auch nicht bewerten.

Zum Thema: ich kann das Gejaule von denen die immer alles zu leicht finden nicht mehr lesen/hören, dann hört doch einfach solange auf WoW zu spielen bis neuer Content kommt, spielt den wieder bis es euch zu "langweilig" wird (weil ihr ja schon alles im Hardmode gelegt habt gell *jaja*) und dann geht wieder raus in den Sandkasten Burgen bauen und Kuchen backen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde die Instanz nicht schlecht, einige Bosse wie zb die Valkyren machen echt Laune. Ein wenig schade finde ich allerdings, dass die Instanz "so früh" kommt, bin leider noch nicht durch in Ulduar (spiele einen anderen Char nicht mehr Flakk) und das man die Rüssi nachgeworfen bekommt. Man könnte sich echt fragen, warum man noch Ulduar geht. Jedenfalls wenn man nur wegen der Rüssi geht. Ich raide Ulduar lieber als Kolloseum, weils einfach mehr Spaß macht (wird zwar mitgenommen, aber Spaß mach Ulduar mehr).


----------



## Panaku (8. September 2009)

also der 10er is im normal saueinfach, gestern alles im firsttry gelegt,  40min insgesamt gebraucht samt buffen, disconnects und der ganze rest

hardmode nur kurz angetestet weil es schon spät war, der erste boss war recht knackig, haben aber nur 3 trys gemacht


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (8. September 2009)

also 10ner und 25er mit gilde im normalen modus clear 10ner hc ersten 2 bosse enrage war sauknapp ^^
dann warn paar gildies nicht da nehmen 25 paar rnds mit und was ist iwr scheitern am noobfilter(fraktionschamps) 
mit rnd gehen sind die 2ersten immer zu schaffen sind mehr wie 5 $%/&%§ dabei kannst es eig schon vergessen -.-


----------



## fabdiem (8. September 2009)

finde weniger trash und laufwege is eig scho entspanndend

fehlt aba trotzdem iwie die abwechslung

außerdem muss man zwangsweise im seine slots mit besserem gear voll zubekomm

zum 10er noch den 25er betreten

und meine gilde raidet immo nur 10er und ich muss mir immer pdk25er rdm raids voller gimps suchen ...


----------



## Nasiria (8. September 2009)

Antwort 6: Wieso werden PvE-ler dazu gezwungen "Arena" zu machen?

Finde die Fraktionschampions einfach nur kacke, da es eine reine Glücksfrage ist, ob man sie schaffen kann oder nicht... der Krieger schaut einen Stoffi an, Stoffi ist tot... was soll man dagegen schon machen? Finde die Instanz deshalb gründlich MISlungen.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (8. September 2009)

Ich denke Ulduar ist immernoch das Nonplusultra, vor allem in den 25er Hardmodes.

Kolosseum finde ich auch Normal nur die Faction Champions und Anub'arak im 25er schwer, Heroisch wipe ich noch im 10er am ersten Boss der definitiv sehr knackig aber auch nicht Unfair gestaltet ist...


----------



## timinatorxx (8. September 2009)

xDD wie man an den umfrage ergebnissen sieht das alle nurnoch Lootgeil sind omg ......2. bestes -.-

und dann darüber beschweren das alles so "einfach" is


----------



## Sindelâr (8. September 2009)

ich finde das Kolosseum als instanz sehr nett.
die unterteilung von 10normal 10hc und 25normal 25hc finde ich auch super
normal modus für alle casuals leicht gestaltet
hc modus für die, die anspruch haben wollen.
 Also eigtl nichts zu meckern

ABER.... wenn der loot nur nich so verdammt übertrieben gut wäre.
der normal modus, den man recht schnell cleart, ist um 13 itemlevelpunkte besser als die ulduar HARDMODES !
Ich frage mich, was das soll. Es hätte das Itemlevel wie in ulduar haben sollen (219 im 10er //  226 im 25er)
im hc-modus kann es meinetwegen 245 ankratzen, aber nicht im easy mode.
genauso schlecht finde ich auch wieder, dass die trophäen nur im 25er normal modus dropen. ok dort ist es auch unwahrscheinlicher sie zu bekommen, trotzdem sehe ich mich als 10er-only-raider wieder benachteiligt und bin somit gezwungen , mir 25er gruppen zu suchen...

Somit ist die einzige vernünftige Raidinstanz momentan ulduar und die hc-modi von pdk. nur leider verliert ulduar durch die pdk normal modi an bedeutung.

noch witzloser ist pdc mit ulduar10er-loot (219!!!) oder nonhc mit trinkets, die fast jeder 10er-only-raider braucht. das kann es nicht sein.

aber der Witz des AddOns ist eh Archavons Kammer... Highendgear für jedermann, selbst für Hans Peter, der keinen Plan von seiner Klasse hat. Über Archa freue ich mich nur wenn ich meinen 3. twink hochziehe und nicht ewig auf nächstes gear ackern muss.   
Aber ich acker lieber für etwas, als dass es mir vor die füße geworfen wird ....

just my 2&#8364;


----------



## bayern_bua (8. September 2009)

Nummer 5.
Kenn das ganze Koloseum/Turnier Dings ned, hab schon vorher aufgehört.

Aber was man so hört scheints ja wieder viel zu einfach geworden zu sein, schade eigentlich. Mit dem ganzen Easymod Dreck den sie seit WotLK fahren verärgern sie wohl mehr Spieler als sie mit den simpel Inis behalten können.

Vllt zum nächsten Addon nochma reinschaun.


----------



## Mannaroth (9. September 2009)

wenn die ini den zweck hat, die leute nochmal zu equipen, bevor es nach eiskrone geht, dann hat sie den zweck voll erfüllt

das pvp-event is     funny, wenn man anfängt im ts zu diskutieren, wie mans angeht, und erst mal das Fläschchen des Frostwyrms ausläuft ...


----------



## Belesdan (9. September 2009)

Mit meiner Gilde finde ich die Ini anspruchsvoll bis schwierig. Nach dem was man hier lesen kann, müsste meine Gilde also ziemlich schlecht sein. Komischerweise ist sie aber eine der besten auf dem server. also sind die meisten leute , die schreiben, es wäre viel zu leicht und nur heroisch grade mal nicht langweilig, nur angeber und lügner.


----------



## the Huntress (9. September 2009)

Eine normale Instanz (also etwas größeres mit Trash etc.) wäre mir lieber gewesen, allerdings macht die heroische Variante vom Kolosseum ziemlich viel Spaß. Besonders die Faction Champions sind gelungen. Ich hoffe in Eiskrone wird es einen ähnlichen Boss geben wo man eher PvP-Mäßig spielen muss.

Was ich nur zum Heroic Modus noch sagen muss...also keine Ahnung ich habs mir (im 10er) schwieriger vorgestellt. Die Bosse verzeihen einem eine Menge Fehler, war jetzt in Ulduar 10er nicht so wenn ich mich an Mimiron, General Hardmode und co. erinnere. Da haben wir viel länger für getryed. Im Kolosseum haben wir in knapp 3 Stunden ohne große Erfahrungen alles geschafft und am Ende 27 Versuche gehabt was fürs erste Mal nicht schlecht ist, denke ich mal. Zumal ich mit einem Twink heilen musste..^^ Bin mal gespannt wie das im 25er ausschaut.


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

War irgendwie ein komsiches Gefühl in der Ini.
Da wir die Taktik am Realestag wie alle nicht kannten mussten wir Blind rein.

Gormok der Pfäler war erstmal ein Wipe, weil wir nicht wussten das man 2 tanks zum abspotten braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die Kobolde und das Feuer waren 0 Problem. (1 Wipe)

Die Würmer waren nachdem man das Giftproblem gepeilt hat, auch ziemlich leicht. (2 Wipes)

Der Eisyeti ist schon fast keinen Post mehr wert. (0 Wipes)

Der 2te Boss war für unsere eingespielte Gr trotz Unwissenheit im First try kein Problem. (0 Wipes)

Richtig knackig, wurde es erst bei den Fraktionschampions, da viele von uns kein pvp machen (ich auch nicht), war der Boss mal eine richtige Herrausforderung. Nachdem wir für die schlimmsten (warri/schurke) eine ordentliche cc- reihenfolge raus hatten lagen sie dann auch im Dreck. (8 Wipes)

Über die Walkyren mag ich noch weniger gern schreiben als über den Yeti, trotz wiedermal 100% Unwissenheit 1 try ohne Tote, keine nennenswerte Herausforderung. (0 Wipes)

Anubarak war dann wieder ein Encounter, der mir Spass gemacht hat. Obwohl er doch recht leicht ist konnte man hier wieder einen schön desingten Boss erleben. (0 Wipes)
Dieser Boss hat mir persöhnlich auch am meisten Spass gemacht, ich weis nicht warum aber war so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Hardmode habe ich bisher nur den ersten und den 2ten Boss kennengelernt, wir scheitern oft noch am Feuerschaden des 2ten Boses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Durch die Sommerpause konnten wir allerdings auch nicht mit bewährter Stamm anrücken und mussten auf "Ersatz"Spieler zurückgreifen. 
Hoffe wir bekommen bald den 3ten boss im Hardmode zu sehen. Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## DerMilchmann (9. September 2009)

für 10er nonh reichen dd´s mit 3k dps und mäßig equippte heiler......einfach nur lächerlich einfach


----------



## X-orzist (9. September 2009)

Nun was fällt mir zum Kolosseum ein:

non - Hero:

Ob nun in der 10er oder auch in der 25iger Version keine wirkliche Herausforderung, einzig die Fraktions - Champ´s haben so ihre tücken.

Hero:

viel Interessanter und macht wesentlich mehr Spaß als die Non - Hero - Version.


----------



## Foran (9. September 2009)

Mir Fehlt auch eine Antwort.
Ist ganz nett, aber kein Vergleich zur Abwechslung, die mir in BC SSC und  FDS geboten wurde.
Ich will das Addon nicht schlechter machen als es ist aber PdK und Ulduar hätte ich gern zusammen gehabt.
Ich kann Ulduar eigentlich nicht mehr sehen  nur Hardmodes sind da noch von Interesse.
Ein wenig mehr Abwechslung wäre da super gewesen.
Und kommt mir nich dann ware unlogisch Ulduar und PdK gleichzeitig zu machen da in PdK besserer loot ist.
Den hätte man natürlich anpassen müssen.


----------



## Aurox (9. September 2009)

Ich muss der allegmeinen Richtung klar recht geben,  in non hero Format ist die Instanz sehr einfach
und daher sehr langweilig.

Die Instanz hat auch keinen Charm, da sie ja nur in einen runden Raum stattfindet.

Klar war Ulduar abwechslungsreicher, aber ich finde das die Raid- Instanzen der Ad0ns 
BC und WotLK einfach nicht den selben flair hatten wie z.B  BWL,MC oder AQ40, wobei die Raidinstanzen
von BC nicht mal schlecht waren.


WoW verändert sich, und dafür zahlt man auch Geld ,), aber ich finde das Blizz einfach zu sehr 
experimentiert, ich will wieder schwere Herrausforderungen, aber kein Heroisch und non Heroisch

Schwere Innies, schwerer Loot, ganz einfach.

mfg   

thx dafür das ihr es bis hierher gelesen habt ,)


----------



## Perdoth (9. September 2009)

alle die schreiben die ist lächerlich habens noch net im 25er hm probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rein gehen , bosse legen dann wieder schreiben


----------



## Willer (10. September 2009)

Ich war da zwar gerade 1x drin aber wie ein vorredner schon meinte

mir fehlt einfach der trash bosse am fließband das macht irrgendwie nicht so richtig spaß

hatten es an den einem abend bis zu dieser pvp gruppe geschafft ... und ja die hat uns zerpflückt weil keiner von unserem raid intensiv arena oder nur selten pvp betreibt

hab mich für antwort 2 entschieden zwar nicht ganz das was ich gevotet hätte aber diese antwort kam den ganzen am nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Metadron72 (10. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> alle die schreiben die ist lächerlich habens noch net im 25er hm probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

p.s. sie habens doch nichmal im 10er probiert -.-


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

Ob heroisch oder normal: mir ist das alles zu langweilig. Ich hoffe nur, in der Eiskronenzitadelle weht ein schärferer Wind.	 [ 177 ]	 [12.52%]


haha na klar <3


----------



## Ephoran (11. September 2009)

Meiner meinung nach hat das Kolluseum genau den richtigen schwierigkeitsgrad.
Für mich reicht der normale Modus alle mahle.Wer´s härter mag soll halt in den heroischen Modus gehn.
Wem das immer noch nicht reicht, der gehe in ein belibiges Blizzard-Forum und flame die mutter eines belibigen GM´S.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

